# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Du lịch Đà Lạt 3n3d dịp Tết,Tour Đà Lạt giá rẻ call Mss Ly 01267340966

## Ngocly2990

DU LỊCH TẾT BÀ CON ƠI ! DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT 3N3D VỚI NHIỀU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI HẤP DẪN
CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH THIÊN ẤN
THIENANTravel Co., LTD
ĐC: 32/6e Le Van Tho, P. 11, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh
ĐT : 08.62524371 - 35087228 - 35087229 Fax: 08.62524372
Email :thienantravel.vngmail.com 
Website: ThienAn Travel.
**************************************************  ***************************
*ĐÀ LẠT MỘNG MƠ
Thời gian: 3 ngày 3 đêm (đi và về bằng xe)*
*ĐÊM 01 : TP.HCM – ĐÀ LẠT CAO NGUYÊN (Nghỉ đêm trên xe)*
*22h00 :* Xe và HDV Thiên Ấn Travel đón khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Đà Lạt.Thư giãn trên xe chất lượng cao bằng âm nhạc hifi – thưởng thức bánh chocobile. Xe dừng tập kết tại cây xăng Hiền Hậu – Dầu Giây tỉnh Đồng Nai.Tiếp tục cuộc hành trình.

*NGÀY 01: VƯỜN HOA – DINH III - THIỀN VIỆN TRÚC LÂM (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*06h00 :* Đến Đà Lạt. Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng. Khởi hành tham quan Vườn hoa Bích Câu (Vườn hoa thành phố). Tham quan Dinh Bảo Đại (Dinh III).

*11h00 :* Quý khách dùng cơm trưa. Xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.

*15h30 :* Tham quanThiền Viện Trúc Lâm, ngắm cảnh Hồ Tuyền Lâm ( Quý khách có thể đi cáptreo từ Đồi Robin qua Thiền Viện hoặc đi thuyền qua Hồ Tuyền Lâm, với chi phí tự túc).

*18h00 :* Đoàn dùng cơm chiều. Buổi tối quý khách dạo phố đêm, tham quan Càfé ThủyTạ, hồ Xuân Hương. Cảm nhận, khám phá đêm đầu tiên của Phố Cao Nguyên Mờ Sương.

*NGÀY 2 : ĐÀ LẠT – THÀNH PHỐ TÌNH YÊU (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Sáng :* Dùng điểm tâm. Tham quan Thung Lũng tình yêu, Đà Lạt Sử Quán – Tranh thêu XQ.Showroom hoa tươi sấy khô cao cấp, do chính Nữ Hoàng Đan Mạch cắt băng khai trương trong chuyến thăm Việt Nam.Trên đường về tham quan vườn dâu, thưởng thức mứt đặc sản Đà Lạt. Dùng bữa trưa. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Chiều :* Quý khách tham quan nhà thờ Domain de Maria. Tiếp tục đến xã Lát – buôn của người dân tộc Lạt nằm dưới chân núi Langbiang, leo núi, qua đồi Mimosa, thung lũng trăm năm, chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang, từ đỉnh núi chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố sương mờ. Ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng thung lũng Trăm Năm kết hợp chương trình Giao lưu văn hóa Cồng Chiêng + “DẠ VŨ DANCER”. + “GAME SHOW” + Band Nhạc sóng số một tại nha trang đầy đủ dụng cụ: Trống, guitar bass – accor solo – organ” (dành cho đoàn 80 khách trở lên).
*
NGÀY 3 : ĐÀ LẠT – PHONG CẢNH HỮU TÌNH TP.HCM (Ăn 2 bữa)*

*06h00 :* Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm, đoàn đi chợ. Tham quan Thác Datanla – chinh phục thử thách với Máng trượt ống (pipelines coaster) lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam (chi phí tự túc).

*11h30 :* Về TP Bảo Lộc quý khách dùng cơm trưa, thưởng thức trà và cafe miễn phí) tại siêu thị café – trà Tâm Châu.Xe đưa quý khách về điểm hẹn. Chia tay tạm biệt – kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

*GIÁ TOUR : 1.955.000/khách/2 sao*
[B](Giá  bao gồm ngày lễ - Tết 
*TIÊU CHUẨN TRONG TOUR:*

● Xe du lịch* DL Aero Space 45 chỗ đời mới*, máy lạnh, Ghế bật, Video.

● Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, năng động phục vụ suốt tuyến.

● Vé tham quan trong chương trình. 

● Nước, khăn lạnh, thuốc Y tế, quà tặng lưu niệm.

● Ăn theo chương trình (Ăn sáng có cà phê hoặc nước ngọt tương đương. Ăn chính 5 món/bữa, có tráng miệng, trà đá.)

● Khách sạn theo tiêu chuẩn du lịch: Truyền hình cáp, nước nóng lạnh, gần chợ (phòng 2 – 4 – 6 pax)

● Bảo hiểm Du Lịch. ● Tặng hình tập thể.

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
*
- Vé cáp treo, xe Zeep lên núi Langbiang. - Các chi phí khác ngoài chương trình. - Thuế VAT

- Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi miển vé, từ 5 tuổi đến 11 tuổi mua ½ vé( ngủ chung với gia đình), trên 11 tuổi phải mua vé như người lớn.
*Áp dụng đoàn 100 khách*
*ĐÊM GIAO LƯU “ GAME SHOW + SÂN KHẤU HÓA”*
Qúy khách tham gia chương trình GAMESHOW sôi động cùng nhiều trò chơi vui nhộn với các giải thưởng hấp dẫn dành cho đội thắng cuộc.
*Phần 01: Chương trình gameshow:* Gồm một số trò chơi như sau:
Tiên nữ cỡi Cọp vàng Ăn trái cấm Gỡ rối tơ lòng Cao bồi miền viễn tây Tóc anh đuôi gà Disco tình yêu Cha cha cha đọc báo…

*Phần 02: Chương trình giọng Ca Vàng của Công ty* Đăng ký bằng nhiều hình thức như Đơn Ca, Song Ca, Tốp Ca….. BTC sẽ bình chọn giọng ca đăng quang trong đêm (IDOL 2010) để trao giải.
Phần 03: Sinh nhật hồng BTC cùng chúc mừng các thành viên trong công ty có ngày sinh nhật trong tháng đi du lịch, cùng hòa mình với điệu nhạc của ca khúc “Happy Birthday”, bên chiếc Bánh Kem và Ngọn Đèn Cầy lung linh thật hạnh phúc( sinh nhật tập thể). Nhảy theo vũ điệu Disco giành giải thưởng có giá trị.
*Phần 04: Cuộc thi hóa trang 03 miền ( thời trang kinh dị)* Các xe sẽ cử ra các thành viên tham gia cuộc thi, sử dụng những chất liệu đơn giản nhất trong cuộc sống làm nên những bộ trang phục đẹp nhất, lạ mắt nhất. Hoặc hóa trang Nam thành Nữ, Nữ thành Nam. BTC sẽ bình chọn và trao giải.
*Phần 05: Chương trình rút thăm trúng thưởng* Mỗi thành viên đều nhận được một Lá Thăm từ BTC. Hoạt Náo Viên sẽ bắt đầu chương trình quay số.
*Phần 06: Tổng kết trao giải và bế mạc Công Bố và Trao Giải* cho các đội thắng cuộc trong các Trò Chơi và chương trình Rút Thăm May Mắn. Người Đại Diện phát biểu. Kết thúc chương trình. *Cơ cấu giải thưởng bao gồm:*
1. Chương trình Game shown: Nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn từ công ty Thiên Ấn Travel 2. Chương trình giọng ca vàng : 01 máy nghe nhạc MP3 3. Chương trình sinh nhật hồng: Bánh Kem Sinh Nhật
4. Chương trình hóa trang 03 miền: Phần quà ý nghĩa từ BTC.

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN QUÝ KHÁCH LIÊN HỆ :*

*Mss Ly: 01267340966 or 01665627619*

Yahoo : dulichthienan05 

Email : ngocly2990.dl@gmail.com

----------

